# mandrel clout medication



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

i have a naso tang that is looking thin and has a few,i want to say white skin tags on his dorsal ram fins..i got a trade for clout medication and nori weed.i want to kno if any body has had any success in usung this medication.i think my naso may have worms.he eats a crap ton and still seems very skinny,i can see his bones.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Slow up here. Sounds like malnutrition to me. Sit tight on that medication first. Does he eat? How often are you feeding him? What are you feeding him?
If malnuritiion is what we are seeing, feed him twice a day, until you see him fatten up some. If you just got him from the LFS, i'm betting its cuz he hasn't been eating well. Feed the lilkes of Roamine Lettuce, Mysis Shrimp, Squid Chunks, Nori Sheets. The algae sheets should be fed to him at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Slow up here. Sounds like malnutrition to me. Sit tight on that medication first. Does he eat? How often are you feeding him? What are you feeding him?
> If malnuritiion is what we are seeing, feed him twice a day, until you see him fatten up some. If you just got him from the LFS, i'm betting its cuz he hasn't been eating well. Feed the lilkes of Roamine Lettuce, Mysis Shrimp, Squid Chunks, Nori Sheets. The algae sheets should be fed to him at least 3-4 times a week.


o he eats.3 times a day,nori sheets every other day..he eats like a machine.i dont kno how he does it.but i did medicate him and the skin like tags are gone.also noticed he hasnt been pooping at all.about 2hrs after i medicated him he pooped and alot.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Weird stuff. You do it in QT or in your DT?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Weird stuff. You do it in QT or in your DT?


qt.never in dt.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go your LFS and ask for some macroalgae they have been harvesting. I know mine keeps some under the DTs and it is full of reef bugs. In nature, Tangs get the nutrition they need from a diet of greens, like algae. But the algae in the wild has creatures living on it that the Tang ingests while eating the algae. This nutrition can be missing when putting a Tang on a specifically vegetarian diet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Don't know much about saltwater fish but I can say Clout is really, really powerful stuff. Only use if you absolutely have to.


----------

